# ECM8000 & Macbook Pro - Advice Needed ?



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm hoping someone here can give me some help. I am interested in learning how to use REW and need to invest in a microphone. The Behringer ECM8000 seems to be a good starting point but currently I am using an older generation MacBook Pro (2.16 Ghz Intel Core Duo) running Mac OS X 10.5.8. I checked the manual to establish the spec on the internal sound card and audio interfaces on my system and this is what it says:-

_An audio line in/optical digital audio in port and a headphone/optical digital audio out port for connecting headphones, speakers, microphones, and digital audio equipment.

You can connect external speakers, headphones, 5.1 surround systems, and other sound output devices to the headphone (f) port. The headphone port is also a S/PDIF stereo 3.5 mini-phono jack. When devices are plugged in, sound won’t come through your built-in speakers. Unplug any headphones or speakers to hear the computer
speakers.

You can also connect external microphones or other audio equipment to the audio line in port. The audio line in port is also a S/PDIF stereo 3.5 mini-phono jack, which does not provide power to a connected device, so you must use self-powered peripherals. Using a Toslink jack-to-miniplug adapter, you can use a Toslink cable to connect Digital Audio Tape (DAT) decks or digital instruments to input and mix your own music._

Questions:-

1. Is the sound card in my machine good enough ?

2. Is it better to get an external preamp/amp with the ECM8000 - Please recommend ?

3. What cables do I need considering that my main interest in REW is to use it to optimise my home theatre system.

4. I am interested in an easy workflow - e.g. long cables so that I can manoeuvre the mic without having to move my computer with it.

5. Are the ECM8000 calibration files available from the REW site accurate enough to avoid paying the extra amount for a dedicated calibration ?

6. Is the Mac Version of REW 5 just as good as the PC version ?

A comprehensive answer from a Mac user or otherwise will be appreciated as I would like to buy the right stuff from the very start. A kind friend on the forum has offered to help me to learn REW but he uses a PC and Windows OS and I can only start once I have all the right gear.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sam Ash said:


> 1. Is the sound card in my machine good enough ?


Yes, using the line in and headphone out



> 2. Is it better to get an external preamp/amp with the ECM8000 - Please recommend ?


It is essential, as the mic needs a phantom power supply to operate and additional gain to get up to line levels. A mixer like the Xenyx 502 would do the job, see the Connection and Cabling Basics thread.



> 3. What cables do I need considering that my main interest in REW is to use it to optimise my home theatre system.


See thread linked above



> 4. I am interested in an easy workflow - e.g. long cables so that I can manoeuvre the mic without having to move my computer with it.


Best make sure the cables aren't short, then 



> 5. Are the ECM8000 calibration files available from the REW site accurate enough to avoid paying the extra amount for a dedicated calibration ?


Depends what use you will make of the measurements, most mics vary significantly at higher frequencies and some vary significantly at lower frequencies as well.



> 6. Is the Mac Version of REW 5 just as good as the PC version ?


It is about a year behind the V5 beta version, which is Windows only during the beta phase, but is otherwise the same Java code as the V5 PC version in a different wrapper to keep OS X happy.



> I can only start once I have all the right gear.


You could establish how and whether everything works just using an SPL meter or whatever mic your friend uses.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> 5. Are the ECM8000 calibration files available from the REW site accurate enough to avoid paying the extra amount for a dedicated calibration ?


 Depends on what your objectives are. Assuming you’re using the ECM because you want full range measurements, if you’re only after “FYI” measurements, you’re fine with the generic calibration file. However, if you intend to use the measurements as a basis for employing full-range equalization, you’ll want to get the dedicated calibration. That way you know you’ll have accurate measurements to work with; you certainly don’t want to equalize based on inaccurate measurements. Just take a look at the huge variation in response in various ECM samples at the downloads page and imagine (or rather, guess) what kind of measurement a generic calibration file will get you. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

